# Cycling



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

Is there anyone around Sheppard and Yonge that can help me out in cycling my tank by giving me some material i can use to seed?

Theo


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

wngt368 said:


> Is there anyone around Sheppard and Yonge that can help me out in cycling my tank by giving me some material i can use to seed?
> 
> Theo


If you cant find anyone try your local fish stores they might help you out.


----------

